# My new Sharpening equipment!



## oivind_dahle (Jun 21, 2011)

WooT

6000 grit! 

Woot!


----------



## MadMel (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG are you serious??


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 21, 2011)

That is quite clever, never thought of using a harddrive like that. Well done!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## tk59 (Jun 21, 2011)

haha! ingenious, OD! just don't leave it on there too long so it doesn't overheat. how'd you get the 6k on there?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

That is amazing! Excellent work, sir.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to come clean.....

Its not my hdd  I only use SDD 
Sorry, just found the pic on the net. Thought it would make you laugh


----------



## rockbox (Jun 21, 2011)

This is still my favorite sharpening video

[video=youtube;BH92ZpBDlk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH92ZpBDlk0[/video]


----------

